

Twitter given junk credit rating – Standard and Poor’s issues BB- score - notjackma
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/nov/14/twitter-given-junk-credit-rating

======
banderon
I'd love to see some perspective from other high-profile, low revenue internet
companies. Twitter can't be the worst of them, right?

